# Green Water



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

What Is The Best Way To Treat Green Water?

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This site will tell you exactly how to take care of it... http://www.aquariaplants.com/cloudygreenwater.htm


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Best way is to solve the nutrient/light imbalance causing the green water.
Easiest quick way is a diatom filter.
Easiest long term way is a uv sterilizer inline on your filter.


----------

